# Christmas Vapes?



## VapeKing (26/11/13)

So our main factory as well as a ton of others who are trying to creep onto our supplier list keep sending us these trying to convince us to buy them.... so just curious would any of you actually use a special vape just for Christmas  or would you give them as a gift?

We personally think they are a bit silly - but curious to know what you all think??


----------



## Andre (26/11/13)

Silly for me too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (26/11/13)

agreed...not for the serious vapers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (26/11/13)

Holiday fanatics might like it....
oooh its xmas.
oooh its halloween
oooh this, that.... 
not exactly me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/11/13)

Yeap... LAME!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (26/11/13)

Not for me thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (26/11/13)

Don't like it.


----------



## Riaz (26/11/13)

money making frenzy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

